# Packing and Crating > Crate Shipping and Storage >  Concise description of EU standards for fine art shipping crates (from ListServe)

## Paul Brewin

Hello all,
I was wondering if anyone out there has a concise set of specifications that are required to meet European Union Standard for crates, specifically art shipping crates?
Thanks,  Glen Flanderka
Vancouver Art Gallery

---

*replies:*

Dear Glen, Are you referring to construction and packing standards? Or to heat treated "bug stamped" wood standards?  Best regards, Bryan Cooke

---

Hi Bryan,

Both I guess.  I'm really wondering if a crate is fabricated from manufactured materials (i.e. plywood) in it's entirety if it complies to EU standards. If not, is it necessary to have the crate made from certified materials in a certified shop that has been inspected and has the ability to apply the bug free stamp?

Best,
Glen

---

Hi Glen, as far as I know to date, manufactured materials, such as plywood, meet the EU standards for wood products. Any soft woods used in crates (Pine) must be bug stamped by someone who is licensed to use the stamp. Simply purchasing the correct heat treated soft wood products will not meet the EU criteria. It is the crate fabricator who must certify the wood has been correctly used. Best regards, Bryan Cooke

---
ListServe archive: http://mailman.listserve.com/listman.../msg00016.html

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

The distinction between softwood and hardwood is no longer pertinent. In an earlier phase of the program this was true (as a result the change from pine to poplar - typically the most affordable "hardwood" increased massively). For several years now any non-manufactured wood product must have a stamp certifying that it has been heat treated.

----------

